# Texture Guns



## NCarlson (Oct 31, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me the differences in the Binks guns, AST pole guns, graco's guns, or any other that is out there. I'm also curious about the fan tips vs. the regular round ones. Do the fan tips have limitations on what they can spray? I have only used the graco gun that came with my 1250 so I'm sure I'm missing out. Thanks


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

